# bye bye velcro :(



## xxpaintxx (Mar 16, 2009)

silly boy, he must have got stuck in his pond and couldnt get out. he drowned 
wish i was around to save him.
water now drained shallow in pond 

bye velcro  im sorry


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

what was velcro?

rip velcro x


----------



## xxpaintxx (Mar 16, 2009)

tokay gecko


----------



## xxmykyxx (Jul 16, 2009)

Oh no  very sorry to hear that. RIP


----------



## SweetSugarHigh (Sep 8, 2009)

Could you not have stuck the corresponding velcro into the pond and hooked him out?:lol2:


----------



## xxpaintxx (Mar 16, 2009)

lol, nar she didnt seem to interested lol
just down to sticky and velvet now.
will have to get em a new bf.


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

:gasp::gasp: OMG this isn't THE Velcro from this months PRK is it?????


----------



## xxpaintxx (Mar 16, 2009)

invertasnakes said:


> :gasp::gasp: OMG this isn't THE Velcro from this months PRK is it?????


from what? i dont no what ur talking about! lol


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

Theres a pic in Practical Reptile Keeper magazine of a Whites Tree Frog called Velcro...... lol sorry my mistake mate just checked he was from Jersey not So'ton.


----------



## xxpaintxx (Mar 16, 2009)

invertasnakes said:


> Theres a pic in Practical Reptile Keeper magazine of a Whites Tree Frog called Velcro...... lol sorry my mistake mate just checked he was from Jersey not So'ton.


plus he was a gecko not a frog lol


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

:whistling2::whistling2::lol2::lol2: what a dick i am lol lol didn't see that post :blush::blush: sorry for you loss mate


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

OH NO!!! im so sorry hun. he was the nicer of the 2 wasnt he? 

RIP
x


----------



## xxpaintxx (Mar 16, 2009)

ChloEllie said:


> OH NO!!! im so sorry hun. he was the nicer of the 2 wasnt he?
> 
> RIP
> x


if by "the nicer of the 2" you mean the one that would put _less_ effort into trying to bite your face off, then yes lmao


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

xxpaintxx said:


> if by "the nicer of the 2" you mean the one that would put _less_ effort into trying to bite your face off, then yes lmao


lol, bless, that will be the one!


----------



## snakeboy28 (Jan 9, 2009)

sugarsweethigh your postr wasnt the nicest one,


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear that but i have to ask, why did you have a tokay in the pond ?


----------



## xxpaintxx (Mar 16, 2009)

tokays are aquatic 
lol just kidding.
there was a pond in their viv. it had a running water fall -- great for humidity.


----------

